# RPC Error



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

Dear All,
Pls help me!!!!! 
I am using 2 citrix server one is accessed through lease line and other is used by broad band.Both the server uses same domain server for authentication and terminal license.
Server which is accessed through lease line is working perfectly all right.
The one which is accessed through Broad Band behaving abnormal.

Some time when I try to take Remote desktop it shows 
"The RPC Server is Unavailable" but at the time of error I can login to it through console (means directly to the server) with the same domain credentials,so there is no network issue. 

When I open the terminal server licensing window on that it cant discover the terminal license server.But terminal license are installed on the same domain controller where credentials are verified.
When I disable and re enable the network the problem is solved.
Pls Pls help me as I have to repeat this enabling and disabling the network again and again.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

I had this error one time on a customer site, with 2003 server running (it wasn't a domain controller, it was a simple workgroup), and I did the first part of this Microsoft KB:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/224370

It's the Remote Procedure Call- which when you check in services, it should be started automatically.

It worked for me, it may work for you:grin:

One more thing- I had the same type of issue with the Terminal Server not being found- uninstall the network card, and reboot- this actually solved the problem, when I suspected a winsock issue. To test this really quick, disconnect the network cable from the network card, and see if it finds the Terminal Server then- if it does, try what I suggested.


----------



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

No dear......
Actually all the services found running when RPC error occurs.

And there is no problem with the network card as I already mentioned that when RPC error arrives I can directly log in to the console and my credentials gets authenticated on the domain controller which is also the terminal license server. 
So I can say that there is no network issue if there wld be some network issue then my credentials shd not be authenticated. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

raviprakash said:


> No dear......
> Actually all the services found running when RPC error occurs.
> 
> And there is no problem with the network card as I already mentioned that when RPC error arrives I can directly log in to the console and my credentials gets authenticated on the domain controller which is also the terminal license server.
> ...


You have a combination of two different problems I had- with two different servers. The server 2003 that I was getting RPC errors on, the service was running- just because Windows says a service is running, doesn't mean it's running properly- the print spooler is usually always in the "running" state, but we have to stop and start that from time to time also- to clear out corrupt print jobs, etc.
The other server I had an issue with was a 2003 server I was logged into- from over a 100 miles away, via bomgar. When you went to view the terminal server- it couldn't find it- take out the name of the server, or IP, and just click connect- it will probably find it. Users were also unable to connect via RDP- but I was connected, through the network card. This issue was resolved by uninstalling the network card, and rebooting. You're welcome for my reply- and I hope you at least try the possible solutions I have presented-maybe someone else can give you something else, I can just speak of simular circumstances. Hope your issue gets resolved.


----------



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Michel,
Actually I had tow NIC one integrated on the mother board and the another one was a lan card.Although I had one active at a time.
I have reinstalled the NIC and uninstall the other one.
This is how I got my problem solved.
Thanks again.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad to hear it- sometimes the exact solution someone else has, can be modified to a problem you have. I can't tell you how many times I've read a MS doc, and it pertained to a particular OS, and it resolves my problem on a totally different OS. With Windows, sometimes things aren't always as they seem.:grin:


----------



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

HI,
pls help me this error is reoccured.
pls note that during this error I get respose on ping from each other so there is no network issue.
When this error occurs I just disable and enable the network and the problem is solved for some time but again reoccur after some time.
In the application event log I find follwing errors:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Winlogon
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1219
Date: 8/13/2007
Time: 12:07:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	CITRIXNET
Description:
Logon rejected for LIPIDATA\administrator. Unable to obtain Terminal Server User Configuration. Error: The RPC server is unavailable.


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1053
Date: 8/13/2007
Time: 12:08:52 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	CITRIXNET
Description:
Windows cannot determine the user or computer name. (The RPC server is unavailable. ). Group Policy processing aborted. 
pls help me.
regards,
ravi.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you tried the solution I suggested in the first post I made yet? Just because you can ping- doesn't mean there isn't an issue with the network card.


----------



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks again,as far as the RPC services are concern the recovery mode for the first failure is set to "Restart the computer" so if there is some problem regarding RPC services I wld have my server rebooted several times:normal:

Your second solutions suggest for un installing and reinstalling the NIC.
I can say it has worked for me, doing same deferred the problem for some time but at last the result is same.

I am not able to understand how come this problem gets solved temporarily by disabling and re enabling the NIC.
I think there might be some service which gets restarted on re enabling the LAN ,and the server find the terminal server.

Thanks.


----------



## raviprakash (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Again,
This is what I done on the server and it is working perfectly to date.
give it a try if you are facing the same probs.

*changes made to the registry
Registry update for 2003 Server:
1.) Open up regedit on the server (Start-Run-Regedit)
2.) Follow this string: HLM\System\CCS\Control\Terminal Server
3.) Go to Edit/New Dword
4.) Name the new Dword the following: IgnoreRegUserConfigErrors
5.) Right click on IgnoreRegUserConfigErrors and choose modify
6.) Make the value data=1 *
thanks.
Ravi.


----------

